# mi raccomando!



## F4sT

Una piccola domanda
come si dice:
"mi raccomando!" in inglese?
grazie in anticipoo^_-

Just a littel question
what's the english for "mi raccomando!" ?


----------



## Elisa68

Dipende dal contesto, come al solito!!!
Mi raccomando, comportati bene!---> Behave!


----------



## Panpan

I'm not sure it translates exactly.  I would probably use one of the following, depending on the situation;

...please!
... for goodness sake!
..., got it?
..., OK?

Hope that helps

Panpan


----------



## Elisa68

Questo forse ti può dare un'idea.


----------



## F4sT

grazie Elisa:*
ho letto tutto..
comunque il contesto era: "mi raccomando! domani non  voglio più vederti triste "


----------



## Elisa68

Allora direi _Please,_ come suggerito da Panpan.


----------



## Scrumpals

Che ne dite di "Don't forget!"? Questo e' come lo definisce il mio _Harper Collins_ dizionario.
Steven


----------



## moki

F4sT said:
			
		

> "please, tomorrow i don't wanna see you more sad"



please, tomorrow I don't want you to be sad anymore
OR
please, tomorrow I don't want to see you (be?) sad



(english grammar gets more difficult with each day that I _ try _ to learn Italian....I get so confused  )


----------



## Vespasian

Even if it only makes little sense is there any literal translation to it in English? 

Does something like this make sense?


> Fai attenzione, mi raccomando.



(Watch out, it's important to myself [I recommend it warmly to myself that you watch out].)

For me it's so hard to grasp why it's "Mi raccomando." and not "Ti raccomando.". Does anyone have the same problem?


----------



## ElaineG

I just take "mi raccomando" as a set phrase, I can't think of any "literal" translation that would make sense of it.


----------



## alicealive

Hi, what does "mira comando" mean? 
I often hear it when I'm talking to my italian friends, but I never get what it means?
Is it something along the lines of "I command you" ?
Or have I just misheard 
Thanks!


----------



## Akire72

*Mi raccomando* is the correct form (yours was mispelled)!

Sorry, I forgot to explain what it means... well it can mean a whole lot of things cos generally the sentance that should follow is omitted.

For example:
-a girl is going to sit an exam her mother tells her:
Mi raccomando eh! (the impicit sentence here could be "do your best!"
-a girl has been crying all day. when her friend leaves her says:
Mi raccomando eh! (Chin up!)

I don't kow how to renedr it in English...

There are lots of threads regarding it, just type raccomando in the WRDictionary and you'll get them!!!


----------



## m*an

Mi raccomando is an idiom with several meanings:

to urge (esortare) si raccomandò di non portare animali = she urged us not to bring pets with us

Mi raccomando, arriva in tempo stasera! = please arrive on time this evening! or you’d better arrive on time this evening!

Mi raccomando, finisci i compiti! = do finish your homework! or you’d better finish your homework!


----------



## Margot Estrin

It really is a tough one especially when you're interpreting and need a fast, correct translation.  It seems to me that Italian is full of these although I know that other languages have them too. That's one of the reasons that interpreting is often so difficult. One word  or short phrase often takes a definition or long phrase in the language to which you are interpreting and some do not really HAVE an adequate translation as they are so cultural..


----------



## audia

Vespasian,
I don't understand either why it is mi raccommando and not ti raccommando. It doesn't make sense that it is reflexive? Mi rompe la testa!
Carol


----------



## vikgigio

audia said:


> Vespasian,
> I don't understand either why it is mi raccommando and not ti raccommando. It doesent make sense that it is reflexsive?????
> Mi rompe la testa!
> Carol



I guess this idiom originally was "mi raccomando a te" (be careful: there's only one 'm') where 'raccomandarsi a qualcuno' means 'to entrust oneself to s.o.', because I think the idea was "I entrust all my hopes in you that you are going to be careful/good/to act this or that way/etc." or something like this. Of course it's only a hypothesis, but I think it works, doesn't it?
Bye!


----------



## virgilio

Vespasian,
              Your wrote:"For me it's so hard to grasp why it's "Mi raccomando." and not "Ti raccomando.". Does anyone have the same problem?"
You are not alone. That is precisely my problem with this expression. However, I have just read the message posted by Vikgigio (Thank you, Vik!) and it seems to me to make a lot of sense. Vikgigo's response enables you to 'internalise' the general idea behind this expression rather than associating with it a dozen heterogeneous - and therefore confusing - English expressions.
Many thanks, Vikgigio.
Virgilio


----------



## Einstein

There are various Italian verbs that are incomprehensibly reflexive for English-speakers. Another example: *I congratulate you = mi congratulo con te*. There are others that don't come to mind, you just have to learn them.


----------



## GavinW

moki said:


> please, tomorrow I don't want you to be sad anymore
> OR
> please, tomorrow I don't want to see you (be?) sad


 
Actually, "please" sounds a bit wrong in English. I think it's more:

"I don't want to see you(/you're) still sad tomorrow, okay?"
or, changing the punctuation at the end to reflect the tone of voice:
"I don't want to see you(/you're) still sad tomorrow, okay!" 

Alternatively, I "wouldn't bother" to translate "mi raccomando". In certain cases, it is defensible to omit words from one language when translating into another. And not out of desperation (ie because there doesn't appear to be any suitable translation), but because the "pragmatics" (linguistics term) are implicit elsewhere in the (translated) sentence.


----------



## Einstein

I agree, Gavin. There are quite a lot of words that I don't always translate, such as "infatti" and "inoltre", because the meaning is clear without them. Your attempt here is a good one.


----------



## GavinW

Einstein said:


> I agree, Gavin. There are quite a lot of words that I don't always translate, such as "infatti" and "inoltre", because the meaning is clear without them. Your attempt here is a good one.


 
Thanks. And your example of infatti is perfect. But I'd warn people away from trimming "inoltre": surely, 9 times out of 10, this is translated perfectly comfortably and suitably as one out of the following "also", "in addition", "furthermore", "what is more/what's more" etc. N'est-ce pas?


----------



## mateintwo

In my head I’ve always translated mi raccomando in imperative expressions as I beg you (which is stronger than a simple please/per favore) and to me it seems to fit perfectly with the 2 examples on this thread:

Mi raccomando! Domani non voglio più vederti triste I beg you! Tomorrow I do not want to see you still sad.

Fai attenzione, mi raccomando. I beg you to be careful!


----------



## GavinW

mateintwo said:


> In my head I’ve always translated *mi raccomando* in imperative expressions as* I beg you *(which is stronger than a simple please/per favore)


 
OK, but "I beg you" is a bit formal in English. You wouldn't normally say this to people in spoken English. Whereas "Mi raccomando!" is a phrase specifically used in everyday, conversational Italian. So your phrase, while accurately translating the meaning, would not work very well as a functional translation. Sorry!


----------



## Paulfromitaly

GavinW said:


> OK, but "I beg you" is a bit formal in English. You wouldn't normally say this to people in spoken English. Whereas "Mi raccomando!" is a phrase specifically used in everyday, conversational Italian. So your phrase, while accurately translating the meaning, would not work very well as a functional translation. Sorry!



I agree..I'd always translate "I beg you!" as "Ti prego!" but not as "Mi raccomando!".


----------



## mateintwo

Well at least in AE I beg you is quite common in verbal speech as a sort of strong please. Probably not as common as mi raccomando in Italian but still common.
Can some AE speakers confirm this?

I beg you in a traditional sense when you ask someone to do something for you or to give you something (often for nothing) is quite different than when you just want to emphasize the importance for someone to be careful or similar.


----------



## Einstein

Gavin, you're right about "inoltre". Forget I said it!

Another suggestion:
Spedisci la lettera stasera, mi raccomando!
Make sure you post the letter this evening! OR Be sure to...


----------



## GavinW

Einstein said:


> Another suggestion:
> Spedisci la lettera stasera, mi raccomando!
> Make sure you post the letter this evening! OR Be sure to...


 
Yes, and I'm sure these "solutions", which are more "traditional" translations of the phrase, must also appear in the other threads on this phrase which I'm aware have been posted in this forum in the past... (Which is another way of saying: I bet we're doubling up suggestions and observations which have already appeared in IE!)


----------



## lsp

mateintwo said:


> Well at least in AE *I beg you* is quite common in verbal speech as a sort of *strong please. *Probably not as common as *mi raccomando* in Italian but still common*.*
> Can some AE speakers confirm this?
> 
> I beg you in a traditional sense when you ask someone to do something for you or to give you something (often for nothing) is quite different than when you just want to emphasize the importance for someone to be careful or similar.



I'd give "to beg" more weight than merely a "strong please," and therefore say it's less common. Few daily situations come to mind where beg might be used. It's closer to supplicare, scongiurare to me...


----------



## mateintwo

I asked for confirmations from AE speakers so I do appreciate your input but I lived 25 years+ in New York and somehow I heard beg used quite often as a strong but polite substitute for ask (or please) in phrases like these:

I beg you to make sure to send the package today.
I beg you to drive slowly.
I beg you to not stay out late/to come home early tonight
I beg you to try to stop smoking

And so on

_Main meanings according to Garzanti: Raccomandarsi: v.rifl._ to implore (s.o.), to beg (s.o.)


----------



## GavinW

mateintwo said:


> I heard beg used quite often as a strong but polite substitute for ask (or please) in phrases like these:


 
I think the main problem is that "mi raccomando" is closer to the idea of _encouraging_ somebody to do something (even if that "something" is a thing which one considers very important for one's own interests), whereas "I beg (you)" is a more direct way of making a (forceful) request.


----------



## ElaineG

These days, in NYE/AE "I beg you" would only be used in situations where you are either 1) joking or 2) in dire need of something.

For example, if a cab driver is driving like a lunatic, you might "I beg you, please drive slower or we'll both be killed."  Or joking to a loved one, "please, I beg you, no more singing in the shower, I can't take it anymore!"

Real pleading and urgency is communicated by "I beg you", and I don't think it is by "mi raccommando."


----------



## lsp

Mate, I don't know when that 25 years was, in what circles you traveled or in what contexts you heard or remember hearing it. You asked for AE opinions and then discount them. As ElaineG said, _oggi come oggi_ it means a whole lot more than it did as you seem to have experienced it.


----------



## mateintwo

ElaineG said:


> These days, in NYE/AE "I beg you" would only be used in situations where you are either 1) joking or 2) in dire need of something.
> 
> For example, if a cab driver is driving like a lunatic, you might "I beg you, please drive slower or we'll both be killed." Or joking to a loved one, "please, I beg you, no more singing in the shower, I can't take it anymore!"
> 
> Real pleading and urgency is communicated by "I beg you", and I don't think it is by "mi raccommando."


 
Maybe I am getting too old but I do not see *I beg you* being so corny as becoming an automatic half or full joke when used in what I call the secondary meaning (strong please/ask). Of course it is true virtually any expression can be said as a half joke depending on how it is applied and what tone of voice you use. I do not find it at all funny if a mother tells her son: I beg you to be careful!

And as said Garzanti states one of the main meanings of “racommandarsi *“ is beg (s.o).* (The secondary meaning I suppose)

Here are some of the first 30 results on a Google *exact words search:* *I beg you to (*which yielded 390,000 hits)*:*

*I beg you to* open your heart now/*I Beg You To* Stay Away/*I beg you to* drive below the speed limits around schools, nurseries/*I beg you to* reaffirm your love for him/*I beg you to* stop doing that sort of thing/*I beg you to* please read/*I beg you to* be so kind as to send me that book of yours/*I beg you to* inform me of any opinions you hear concerning.



lsp said:


> Mate, I don't know when that 25 years was, in what circles you traveled or in what contexts you heard or remember hearing it. You asked for AE opinions and then discount them. As ElaineG said, _oggi come oggi_ it means a whole lot more than it did as you seem to have experienced it.


 
I kindly beg you to be patient. The Italians on this forum have expressed they prefer to call a thread a *discussione *and this is what I am trying to have. So far you and another AE contributor have given opinions – both of you challenging rather forcefully what I perceive to be a rather common, secondary meaning verbally and in writing of *I beg you* as a *strong (with emphasis) please or ask*.
To me this secondary meaning is very close in many contexts to what GavinW described as: “mi raccomando" is closer to the idea of _encouraging_ somebody”.
As to where and when I heard a certain expression it’s hard to pin down. But let’s say my experiences were varied and intense enough for me to start thinking and even dreaming in English very shortly after settling in USA. (12 years of BE in school, fulltime managerial work for NYC companies, 2 marriages to American wives, the first one involving raising 2 stepchildren for 8 years, the 2nd one still ongoing). And after moving back to Europe 5 years ago I am in no danger in forgetting English watching plenty of AE and BE programs on Sky Satellite..


----------



## lsp

mateintwo said:


> I kindly beg you to be patient. The Italians on this forum have expressed they prefer to call a thread a *discussione *and this is what I am trying to have. So far you and another AE contributor have given opinions – both of you challenging rather forcefully what I perceive to be a rather common, secondary meaning verbally and in writing of *I beg you* as a *strong (with emphasis) please or ask*.
> To me this secondary meaning is very close in many contexts to what GavinW described as: “mi raccomando" is closer to the idea of _encouraging_ somebody”.
> As to where and when I heard a certain expression it’s hard to pin down. But let’s say my experiences were varied and intense enough for me to start thinking and even dreaming in English very shortly after settling in USA. (12 years of BE in school, fulltime managerial work for NYC companies, 2 marriages to American wives, the first one involving raising 2 stepchildren for 8 years, the 2nd one still ongoing). And after moving back to Europe 5 years ago I am in no danger in forgetting English watching plenty of AE and BE programs on Sky Satellite..


My last post on this subject, I promise mate and others, since the time has come to agree to disagree. My patience has nothing to do with it - since a discussion means you must be accepting of contradictory posts. I consider it curiously stubborn to insist your recollection should negate the contribution of 2 (or more or less) native-born Americans over 25 who are currently living and working and watching (probably 700+ channels of) TV. But you may use "I beg," as you wish. My advice to non-natives is to be cautious about using it casually, and not to use it in any and every place "mi racommando," might have naturally come to mind in Italian.


----------



## Trina

I have come in late on this discussion, but feel the need to concur with ElaineG and Lsp. 
AusE is probably more similar to BE than AmE and in my humble opinion,_ I beg you / I beg of you_ is _not_ a _common _construction in today's language. Yes, it is used but as Elaine G has previously stated: 





> These days, in NYE/AE "I beg you" would only be used in situations where you are either 1) joking or 2) in dire need of something.


I think Lsp gives sound advice here:


> My advice to non-natives is to be cautious about using it casually, and not to use it in any and every place "mi racommando," might have naturally come to mind in Italian.


----------



## Panpan

Trina said:


> I have come in late on this discussion, but feel the need to concur with ElaineG and Lsp.
> AusE is probably more similar to BE than AmE and in my humble opinion,_ I beg you / I beg of you_ is _not_ a _common _construction in today's language. Yes, it is used but as Elaine G has previously stated:
> I think Lsp gives sound advice here:


 
I can confirm that all you and Lsp have said also applies to British English as spoken in the UK.

Panpan


----------



## Einstein

I would say "I beg", if ever, on my knees (metaphorically). I would say "mi raccomando" with a wagging finger.

Does that make a clearer distinction?


----------



## mateintwo

I clearly acknowledged that all 2 AE contributors disagreed with my interpretation that often beg is used as a strong please. What was missing in the “discussion” was an acknowledgment of my points: 1. Garzanti says one translation of raccomandarsi = beg (and I assume as translation for more or less a strong please/ask) 2.That a Goggle exact phrase search showed indeed a prevalent usage of I beg you with a secondary meaning as stated by me. It certainly begs the question why seemingly hundreds of thousands English speakers (they cannot all be confused Swedes) are using beg as a casual and polite (non joking) expression for ask but still everybody it seems on this thread claims it is an obscure and outdated way to express oneself these days?

Maybe the explanation has to do with the new generation(s) and the erosion of common courtesy in today’s SMS and Reality TV world?
If you are not used to say please when making a request or suggestion, then there is no need/place for a strong please like I beg you.

Well since at a minimum there is controversy how to use beg you in a causal sense then it is probably better (as suggested) for foreign students not to bother with it.

PS Beg also is used commonly for asking politely in phrases like I beg to differ/disagree and I beg your pardon further reinforcing (I think) the usage of I beg you to being used in the same causal sense.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

mateintwo said:


> I clearly acknowledged that all 2 AE contributors disagreed with my interpretation that often *beg *is used as a strong please. What was missing in the “discussion” was an acknowledgment of my points: 1. Garzanti says one translation of raccomandarsi = beg (and I assume as translation for more or less a *strong please/ask*) 2.That a Goggle *exact phrase search* showed indeed a prevalent usage of *I beg you* with a secondary meaning as stated by me. It certainly *begs the question *why seemingly hundreds of thousands English speakers (they cannot all be confused Swedes) are using beg as a casual and polite (non joking) expression for ask but still everybody it seems on this thread claims it is an obscure and outdated way to express oneself these days?
> 
> Maybe the explanation has to do with the new generation(s) and the erosion of common courtesy in today’s SMS and Reality TV world?
> If you are not used to say please when making a request or suggestion, then there is no need/place for a strong please like I beg you.
> 
> Well since at a minimum there is controversy how to use beg you in a causal sense then it is probably better (as suggested) for foreign students not to bother with it.
> 
> PS Beg also is used commonly for asking politely in phrases like I beg to differ/disagree and I beg your pardon further reinforcing (I think) the usage of I beg you to being used in the same causal sense.



I'm not the one who should weigh in about the use of "I beg you" as I'm not an English speaker, but I can provide some more examples of how we use "mi raccomando":

Mum to her child: _"mi raccomando, comportati bene a scuola"_.
Mum is not begging her kid, but strongly asking him to behave.

_"Mi raccomando, non dimenticate di prendere l'ombrello!"._
The speaker wants to make sure that no one will forget to take the umbrella.

I'd never translate "mi raccomando" as "I beg you" in those examples.


----------



## mateintwo

Of your two phrases the first one can in my opinion comfortably be translated as I beg you (especially if the kid is a little older than a preschooler) and if you read my posts I often said I beg you has according to me a secondary meaning as a strong please or a strong ask. Of course in other contexts it can be more like an alternative polite way of saying please (and at the same time stress the importance of something being requested).

Your second phrase I agree I beg you does not fit at all. It would sound more natural to say Make sure to/Don't forget to/You better/It’s best you bring an umbrella (since I heard it might rain later on)


----------



## Einstein

Perfectly right!
On the question of outdatedness, I certainly do not find "beg" _incredibly _old-fashioned, but neither is it something I would say every day, or even every year. It does sound very formal to me (and note that I'm not a teenager). The important point, however, is that it can never be a translation of "mi raccomando". This expression is used by someone in command, or from a position of greater wisdom  (parent to child) or common sense (friend to irresponsible patient).
I say to a taxi-driver, "Mi raccomando, drive carefully!" because I'm the customer and have a right to demand good service. If the driver then turns out to be a maniac and I see that I've lost control of the situation, I implore him: "I beg you to drive carefully!" In fact "implorare" is a good translation of "beg".


----------



## Paulfromitaly

_"Mi raccomando, comportati bene a scuola"_.

*I beg you: behave at school, please !
*It seems to me that mum is on her knees asking the child to behave, but it's not the exact meaning of the Italian sentence.
*I warn you: you'd better behave at school!
*That's what I'd tell my kid.


----------



## mateintwo

Einstein and Paul,
Reading your two posts it is clear that you either disagree or do not want to understand there is a secondary meaning of beg as sort of polite way of asking strongly. At this point I can only suggest you do your own Google exact phrase search and you will see from the results that quite often I beg you to is just a matter of casual speech and has not the same meaning as the traditional beg.

I beg you: behave at school, please !
Not even I would say it in this way. The please in this phrase is an overkill and makes no sense since I beg you is already a (gentle) command from a parent to a child and thus should not be dilluted further adding please. I beg (stronger than ask and implicitly stresses the importance but in a gentler way than saying warn) you to behave at school. This is an example of the secondary meaning of beg and is something a sweet mother could say and has nothing to do with a mother on her knees begging.

If the driver then turns out to be a maniac and I see that I've lost control of the situation, I implore him: "I beg you to drive carefully!" This instead is an example of the traditional sense of beg (said while fearing injury or even life).

Here are 2 links:
Italian Grammar: Exclamation
says:
Mi raccomando! (Please, I beg you!)With Mi raccomando! : You express a special emphasis in asking for something. An example is Telefonami, mi raccomando! (Don't forget to call me, please)


Italian Verbs: Raccomandarsi
translates:
raccomandarsi: to commend oneself (to); implore, beg


And now I will follow LSP’s path of promising to quit posting on this thread for the sanity of us all.


----------



## Trina

mateintwo said:


> I clearly acknowledged that all 2 AE contributors disagreed with my interpretation that often *beg *is used as a strong please. Plus an AusE and a BE.
> "all 2 AE" sounds rather sarcastic. Have you counted the number of people who have suggested that "mi raccomando" *should* be translated as "I beg you"? (to save time, the answer is 1)  It is interesting that you asked the question,
> _Well at least in AE *I beg you* is quite common in verbal speech as a sort of *strong please. *Probably not as common as *mi raccomando* in Italian but still common*.*_
> _Can some AE speakers confirm this?_
> and when AE, AusE and BE argue against its use as a translation for mi raccomando, you are extremely reluctant to accept that perhaps it is best not to use it to translate "mi raccomando"
> What was missing in the “discussion” was an acknowledgment of my points: 1. Garzanti says one translation of raccomandarsi = beg (and I assume as translation for more or less a *strong please/ask*) 2.That a Goggle *exact phrase search* showed indeed a prevalent usage of *I beg you* with a secondary meaning as stated by me. Google Searches don't necessarily give you the true picture. It's not enough to count the number of hits. One needs to check the context it is being used in - is it everyday speech or an extract from a novel (which century was it written in / when was the novel set / what class does the character come from) or perhaps an essay or perhaps from someone for whom English is a second language. (Sorry, Google proofs are a pet hate of mine. They are like statistics - you can make the numbers say anything you want) No one here is saying that "I beg you" is not used, we are simply saying that it is not as commonly used by native English speakers as might be thought. It certainly *begs the question *why seemingly hundreds of thousands English speakers (they cannot all be confused Swedes) are using beg as a casual and polite (non joking) expression for ask but still everybody it seems on this thread claims it is an obscure and outdated way to express oneself these days?
> *begs the question - *a perfectly good idiom (but nothing to do with mi raccamando) which is the issue at hand, vero?
> [...]
> If you are not used to say please when making a request or suggestion, then there is no need/place for a *strong please* like *I beg you*.
> This sounds a little like an aspersion.What is wrong with just "Please"? Sincerity in the tone of voice has the same effect.
> 
> Well since at a minimum there is controversy how to use *beg you *in a causal sense then *it is probably better (as suggested) for foreign students not to bother with it.   Understand its meaning but be careful when using it to translate mi raccomando.*
> 
> PS *Beg *also is used commonly for *asking politely *in phrases like *I beg to differ/disagree* and *I beg your pardon* further reinforcing (I think) the usage of *I beg you to* being used in the same causal sense.
> *I beg to differ/disagree* and *I beg your pardon :* Again,  perfectly good phrases (but again nothing to do with mi raccomando) and the use of beg in other phrases does not reinforce the use of it to translate mi raccomando
> As a side note, " Pardon", is infinitely more common than "I beg your pardon"


----------



## Panpan

I have just heard someone in my office say on the telephone to a person who was calling with a question about how to fill in a form;

- 'I would urge you to pay particular attention to that section'.

As I understand it, this is one context where you could use 'mi raccomando' in an Italian translation.

Panpan


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Panpan said:


> I have just heard someone in my office say on the telephone to a person who was calling with a question about how to fill in a form;
> 
> - 'I would urge you to pay particular attention to that section'.
> 
> As I understand it, this is one context where you could use 'mi raccomando' in an Italian translation.
> 
> Panpan



Yes, I think this is a good translation of "mi raccomando":

_Mi raccomando di prestare particolare attenzione a quella parte del modulo._


----------



## enamore

Hello,

A friend of mine wrote 'mi raccomando' to end his email, but I'm not sure what it means in this context (see below). I've read through discussion thread on this subject, but I can't seem to locate the appropriate meaning in my context. Appreciate any clarification you can give. Grazie.

un bacione,
mi raccomando,
sempre,


----------



## miri

Hi Enamore!
I think "mi raccomando" is an equivalent of "take care" in this context.


----------



## Margot Estrin

I absolutely agree with Miri.. I would also interpret it as "Take care." Generally speaking I would say that "mi raccomando" often means "Take care".  It also can mean "Be careful" ( for example: on the TV show "La Squadra" when the police chief is sending an officer out on an assignment) or even at times something to the effect of "Watch out".


----------



## hayers

Hi, I'm not sure how to translate 'mi raccomando' in this phrase:

Ecco la birra: mi raccomando... Per il caffe le ho detto di aspettare

Thanks!


----------



## Stasso

Hayers: could you possibly create a scenario for the sentence?
IE: are you asking the question?... are you being asked?
It could be interpreted as "be sure" or "make sure/be careful to...".


----------



## hayers

It's from a novel where one of the characters has just returned from the bar with a beer for the other character, if that helps?


----------



## coppergirl

Ciao a tutti,

Per quanto riguarda "mi raccomando", sarebbe possibile di tradurlo come "ti prego di non . . . "?  Ho già visto la discussione precedente su "I beg" in inglese, però la mia domanda si tratta piuttosto della differenza tra "ti prego di   . . . " e "mi raccomando" in italiano.  

Che ne pensate? 

Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Necsus

coppergirl said:


> Ciao a tutti,
> 
> Per quanto riguarda "mi raccomando", sarebbe possibile di tradurlo come "ti prego di non . . . "? Ho già visto la discussione precedente su "I beg" in inglese, però la mia domanda si tratta piuttosto della differenza tra "ti prego di . . . " e "mi raccomando" in italiano.
> 
> Che ne pensate?
> 
> Grazie in anticipo!


Hmm... non direi. Potresti fare un esempio?


----------



## coppergirl

Ciao Necsus,

Ad esempio, "Ti prego di non dimenticare di telefonarmi domani!"  oppure "Non dimenticare di telefonarmi domani!  Mi raccomando!"

Che ne pensi?


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me sì, ha lo stesso significato di un "ti prego".


----------



## Odysseus54

coppergirl said:


> Ciao Necsus,
> 
> Ad esempio, "Ti prego di non dimenticare di telefonarmi domani!"  oppure "Non dimenticare di telefonarmi domani!  Mi raccomando!"
> 
> Che ne pensi?



Dunque :


Literally, "mi raccomando" means "I entrust myself (to you)" ( and I think it is an elliptical expression implying "that you may make me happy by doing this" ), and it is a colloquial way to intensify the request it supports.

"Ti prego" in Italian sounds generally a bit more formal. ( unless it is spoken in a very emotional scene in the Mediterranean tradition - e.g. a pregnant woman begging her seductor not to abandon her etc etc )

Between the two sentences above, I would say that the first one would be appropriate between business people , where one is urging the other in a somewhat formal note to call him the next day, or between say a girlfriend and the boyfriend, where the girlfriend may be expressing just a hint of frustration by using a more formal expression.

The second one could be a Mom who wants to know if her son is eating enough, and therefore is "entrusting herself" to him, "that he keep her happy and unworried by calling her" , or something like that.


----------



## coppergirl

Ciao Odysseus and infinite sadness!

First of all, thanks for the great explanations and help!!! 

To a non-Italian, this is tricky nuance stuff and so I am really grateful for the precise ways in which you've explained this. 

I had thought the opposite until you explained it---that "ti prego" was more informal and that "mi raccomando" was much more business stuff, so the fact that I got that backwards  (I'd only heard "mi raccomando" once and the context wasn't enough to really know how it is used) means that I owe you big time for correcting this impression!

So, in other words, I can use "mi raccomando" with my close Italian friends between friends and "ti prego" in a more businesslike way, although with a colleague I know well enough to use "tu" with?  You really use it with family members too?  For example, one friend I have is putting some pressure on me to send him a parcel with some stuff for him fairly soon, but I'm busy this week and can't do it straight away, so he could theoretically say something like "Per piacere, mandamelo domani!  Mi raccomando!"  Is that right?   

Thanks again for all your help! I had a feeling that I would need some real Italians to help with this one, since it isn't grammar but the "feeling" of the sentences which matters here.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, CG! Io non direi che il significato è lo stesso, anche se la differenza può essere più o meno sottile. Usando la stessa costruzione per le due frasi forse risulta più chiaro:

"Ti prego, non dimenticarti di telefonarmi domani!" 
"Mi raccomando, non dimenticarti di telefonarmi domani!" 

non le useresti con la stessa intenzione, no? Una preghiera non è una raccomandazione. 

Forse i due significati sono più vicini se si usa _raccomandare_, anziché _raccomandarsi_: 
"Ti prego di non dimenticare di telefonarmi domani!" 
"Ti raccomando di non dimenticare di telefonarmi domani!"


----------



## coppergirl

Thanks again, Necsus!

This helps a lot. It seems that in general, "mi raccomando" and "ti prego di . . ." tend to be used differently slightly and convey a somewhat different tone. 

It's interesting that you can change to "raccomandare" instead of "raccomandarsi" to get a more similar tone and feeling, albeit not quite exactly the same. 

In both cases, they seem to be used where in English you could get away with a sort of emotion-laden "Oh Please!!!!!" with either a stated or implied "I'm begging you!!!!!!" which, as in Italian, might be either heavily emotional or more formal, which is why I'm trying to discern exactly how these get used in Italian.

Thanks again for your help and examples!


----------



## Odysseus54

coppergirl said:


> So, in other words, I can use "mi raccomando" with my close Italian friends between friends and "ti prego" in a more businesslike way, although with a colleague I know well enough to use "tu" with?  You really use it with family members too?  For example, one friend I have is putting some pressure on me to send him a parcel with some stuff for him fairly soon, but I'm busy this week and can't do it straight away, so he could theoretically say something like "Per piacere, mandamelo domani!  Mi raccomando!"  Is that right?



Yes, that is the way I would use the two expressions.  And , to the pushy friend asking for the parcel, I might answer :

" Adesso pero', _ti prego_, non continuare a chiamarmi, seno' perdiamo solo tempo "


----------



## coppergirl

Thanks, Odysseus!  I'll use that exact sentence on him tomorrow.   

And thanks, too, for confirming that I'm using "mi raccomando" correctly.  I'll study it some more in different contexts and see what I can learn.


----------



## RICCARDOS

Odysseus54 said:


> Yes, that is the way I would use the two expressions. And , to the pushy friend asking for the parcel, I might answer :
> 
> " Adesso pero', _ti prego_, non continuare a chiamarmi, seno' perdiamo solo tempo "


 
Ciao a tutti,

I'm trying to understand the nuiance here.

Does it make sense to suggest that "ti prego" corresponds to the AE usage of "please" spoken in a strictly imperative manner - (e.g., "Please answer the telephone.") and that "mi raccomando" corresponds to the AE usage of "please" spoken with an interrogative inflection - (e.g., "Pleeeeese?" or "Pretty Please?").


----------



## Einstein

I think "mi raccomando" can correspond - more or less - to "ti prego" if you are going to do something _for me_. But I can use "mi raccomando" also to say that something is in _your_ interest: "Mi raccomando, rispondi subito all'annuncio, forse ti danno un lavoro." I wouldn't say "ti prego" in this case.


----------



## coppergirl

I'm getting the general impression that "mi raccomando" is used when something matters of a more personal nature, while "ti prego" gets used a lot to mean something more like "I would ask that you. . . " in a "please could you . . . " sense.

In other words, from what I can make out from what the natives are saying, the "mi raccomando" is when it matters to me personally deeply and tends to get used a lot more between friends and family. For example, if you know a certain relative is always late for everything and your baby is being christened on Sunday at 3pm, and you say "Non fare tardi questa volta! Mi raccomando!!!" 

This is just my impression so far, though, so I am keen to see what else comes up in this thread.

Regarding Riccardo's questions . . . I get the idea that it is as he suggested:  that "ti prego" corresponds roughly to a polite "please" but that the "mi raccomando" tends to get used for the sickeningly sweet AE "Oh, pretty please with sugar on!" type situation between close relatives/friends and also might be slightly emotionally charged with guilt-inducing effect for non-compliance?


----------



## Odysseus54

Not quite - the real meaning is something like "it's very important ("to me" , or in general)" , "it is urgent" , " don't forget " etc.


" Prima di partire dai un'occhiata all'olio, mi raccomando "

" Ricordati di spegnere il ferro da stiro prima di uscire, mi raccomando "

" Vai piano, mi raccomando, che oggi le strade sono scivolose "

" Stia attento coi grassi di origine animale , mi raccomando - il colesterolo e' veramente alto "  ( said by a doctor )

" Chiamami domani, mi raccomando "

" Ricordati del compleanno di Gigi, mi raccomando "


Il tono e' sempre colloquiale/personale/informale - un altro esempio :


" Cerchiamo di non spendere troppo, mi raccomando "  detto tra coniugi, o da padre a figlio.

Lo stesso concetto, in ambito aziendale , verrebbe espresso :

" Cerchi di mantenersi nel preventivo, mi raccomando " 

soltanto se si trattasse di una conversazione informale tra persone con un certo grado di dimestichezza reciproca , altrimenti, in un tono piu' formale :

" E' importante/necessario fare tutti gli sforzi possibili per attenersi ai costi preventivati " , per esempio.


Un'altra considerazione - "mi raccomando" non puo' sostituire "per favore" nel caso in cui, per esempio , si chieda a qualcuno di fare qualcosa direttamente per se' , non e' questione di tono :

" Prestami dieci euro, per favore" 

" Prestami dieci Euro, mi raccomando" 

" Aiutami a spingere la macchina, per favore "

" Metti la biancheria sporca nel cesto della roba da lavare, per favore "


Another example :


" Di' per favore a Cristina che non volevo offenderla"  

This is a simple, polite request to do something.  But :

" Di' a Cristina che non volevo offenderla, mi raccomando "  

adds to the request a sense of urgency, perhaps a hint of "don't forget" , all on a more personal level - it is a different sentence, expressing a different focus.


As a matter of fact, where my American wife could say to me :

" Call me tomorrow, don't forget "

my Italian Mom would say :

" Chiamami domani, mi raccomando "


----------



## infinite sadness

Secondo me una preghiera e una raccomandazione sono entrambe delle richieste.
Quello che cambia è l'atteggiamento nei confronti dell'interlocutore.
In ogni caso non si può fare una rigida catalogazione di tutte le evenienze, anche perché a volte sono intercambiabili.
Una netta differenza si ha nei rapporti tra bambino e genitore: quando il bambino vuole che il genitore faccia qualcosa dice: "ti prego!", viceversa, il genitore normalmente dice al bambino: "mi raccomando!"; questo perché il "ti prego" esprime un interesse egoistico, mentre il "mi raccomando" esprime un interesse non solo egoistico ma anche altruistico (ti chiedo qualcosa non solo per il mio bene ma anche per il bene tuo).


----------



## coppergirl

infinite sadness said:


> Secondo me una preghiera e una raccomandazione sono entrambe delle richieste.
> Quello che cambia è l'atteggiamento nei confronti dell'interlocutore.
> In ogni caso non si può fare una rigida catalogazione di tutte le evenienze, anche perché a volte sono intercambiabili.
> Una netta differenza si ha nei rapporti tra bambino e genitore: quando il bambino vuole che il genitore faccia qualcosa dice: "ti prego!", viceversa, il genitore normalmente dice al bambino: "mi raccomando!"; questo perché il "ti prego" esprime un interesse egoistico, mentre il "mi raccomando" esprime un interesse non solo egoistico ma anche altruistico (ti chiedo qualcosa non solo per il mio bene ma anche per il bene tuo).




Grazie per questa spiegazione, infinite sadness!  `E proprio utilissima!  Gli altri italiani hanno detto qualcosa di simile per quanto riguarda il rapporto tra genitori e bambini---che le mamma usano molto "mi raccomando", dunque lo tenerò in mente.  

Comincio a capire come usarlo, grazie a te (ed anche a tutti gli altri italiani nel forum! )


----------



## Adamaccio

Vespasian said:


> Even if it only makes little sense is there any literal translation to it in English or German? Or is there really no logical at all behind the expression?
> 
> Does something like this make sense?
> German: Pass auf, das nehm/leg ich mir zu Herzen.
> (Watch out, it's important to myself [I recommend it warmly to myself that you watch out].)
> 
> For me it's so hard to grasp why it's "Mi raccomando." and not "Ti raccomando.". Does anyone have the same problem?



In the polish language there is the same problem with grasping the difference and sense which comes with it. I imagine that it is just "un modo di dire", but in polish saying "mi raccomando" instead "ti raccomando" makes  alike little sense as it does in german. For example: "I recommend you do this thing" - "ti raccomando di fare questa cosa". But I think there could be quite easy explanation of its meaning in english by a simple invertion of the words order: "è meglio che tu faccia questa cosa, mi raccomando!" - "it'd be better if you do this thing, remember my words!" or "i know what i'm talking about" or even better simply "trust me". So "mi raccomando" in my understanding would refer not directly to the thing being advised but to the person itself who advises/recommends and his/hers credibility/reliability. "Mi raccomando, chiedile un appuntamento" - "Trust me, ask her out".


----------



## EchoAdina

Buongiorno a tutti, thread interessante, per anni ho cercato il modo migliore di tradurre "mi raccomando" in inglese, forse semplicemente non esiste. In italiano il senso è che ti sta a cuore che quello che dici sia ascoltato ed attuato: "copriti bene, mi raccomando, che fa freddo", direi anche con una leggera implicazione di pericolo in caso l'esortazione non fosse accolta. Chiedo gentilmente ai membri di questo forum di lingua inglese se l'espressione "I recommend you" esista. Grazie a tutti. Federica


----------



## CPA

Ciao Federica, benvenuta!

Nel caso di "Copriti bene, mi raccomando", in inglese si direbbe "Mind you wrap up". Quanto a "I recommend you", potresti darci una frase intera, per favore, e il contesto?


----------



## EchoAdina

CPA said:


> Ciao Federica, benvenuta!
> 
> Nel caso di "Copriti bene, mi raccomando", in inglese si direbbe "Mind you wrap up". Quanto a "I recommend you", potresti darci una frase intera, per favore, e il contesto?




Ciao CPA, grazie!

Il contesto è quello generale della lingua, vivo in un paese anglofono e mi capita di voler dire o scrivere qualcosa che in italiano esprimerei in un certo modo e non trovo il corrispondente inglese, un caso è "mi raccomando", quando do indicazioni ai miei dipendenti o ad un artigiano o ad un amico che non si stanchi troppo, un altro è "magari!", anche se ultimamente credo di aver trovato un discreto surrogato in "I wish", per quanto privo della componente magica. 
Credo di capire che in inglese "mi raccomando" si tradurrebbe in modi diversi a seconda delle circostanze, inglobando tutta l'espressione nell'esortazione, perdendo però la componente empatica e accorata. Forse è intraducibile in inglese, forse è tipica della natura italiana e non di quella inglese?


----------



## CPA

_I recommend you see a dentist about that toothache_. Ti consiglio vivamente.

_Mind you see a dentist about that toothache. _Mi raccomando.

_I want that done by tomorrow, mind. _Mi raccomando.


----------



## EchoAdina

Potrei usare questa espressione per "mi raccomando": "Mind you turn off the lights before you go"? Grazie CPA e tutti.

Oh, grazie CPA, non avevo visto la tua risposta, grazie mille davvero!

Scusa, questo potrebbe essere il contesto: "Ricordati di chiudere la porta posteriore prima di uscire, mi raccomando"

"Mind you lock the back door before you go" ? Grazie.


----------



## AnOnlineEntity

Ciao a tutti,

I have read this whole forum and not seen any mention of whether teachers might use this expression or not.

It seems from what I have read that maybe teachers WOULD use this expression to instruct students to do something with some force behind it.

eg Siediti! mi raccomando!
    Fate il lavoro, mi raccomando!

Can it also be used in a non forceful way? Or, on the other hand, might it be seen as pleading with the kids and therefore as a sign of weakness?

Do those of you who are native Italians recall your teachers using it with you?

Cheers


----------



## Paulfromitaly

AnOnlineEntity said:


> eg Siediti! mi raccomando! *UNLIKELY*
> Fate il lavoro, mi raccomando! *LIKELY*



Teachers do use this expression as well as people who want to ensure that a specific task should be carried out thoroughly.


----------



## guilio77

"Mi raccomando!" is really an untranslatable Italian expression because the cultural premises are so different from those of the English speaking world. It's more a warning than a request. It's like a code for: "You know what I expect from you so I don't need to say it again, and you know I'm right, but I also know that you are likely to disregard my warning and I don't trust you completely, so know that I am keeping an eye on you! And I'm saying this because I care about you!". It is usually said in a good-natured way but with a slight menace.
It has a lot to do with the relationship between Italians and authority (whether it is parents, teachers, bosses or the state): the persons in a position of authority know from the start that the rules they set will be broken, so they need to constantly remind their "ward" to behave, as to reinforce their instructions, for the good of the ward. It's a very paternalistic attitude, I know.
It is usually said with a fake scolding expression, with a hint of a smile, or sometimes with a worried one.
Of course not all Italians are paternalistic but the idiom remained embedded in our language.


----------



## theartichoke

I feel like I might be opening a can of worms by saying this, but most instances of _mi raccomando _I've run into can be translated pretty accurately with a "Make sure you.....". Taking a few of the examples above, _make sure you get your work done; make sure you lock the back door before you go; make sure you turn the lights off; make sure you see a dentist about that toothache; make sure you call me tomorrow; make sure you don't forget Gigi's birthday! _

It's got that slightly paternalistic, warning, concerned tone: I probably wouldn't say to my boss "Make sure you send me that report I'm supposed to read" but a parent would definitely say to a child, "Make sure you wear your coat when it's cold."

"Be sure to...." is the same idea, but sounds a bit more old-fashioned or perhaps BE to me.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

theartichoke said:


> I feel like I might be opening a can of worms by saying this, but most instances of _mi raccomando _I've run into can be translated pretty accurately with a "Make sure you....."


Yes, it works in most of the contexts.


----------

